# Ufc Fake Event Posters



## rich212 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you going to update this thread with others? If not, i'm merging this with your other thread since their the same.


----------



## rich212 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

rich212 said:


>


Hahhaha!!! I'd watch it. The odds I'd imagine would be

Brock Lesnar - 20,000

Sean Sherk + 10,000


----------



## rich212 (Feb 8, 2014)

No_Mercy said:


> Hahhaha!!! I'd watch it. The odds I'd imagine would be
> 
> Brock Lesnar - 20,000
> 
> Sean Sherk + 10,000


£10 on Sherk to win before the 1st round is over!


----------

